# New Carrozzeria/Pioneer ODR products!!



## nirschl (Apr 30, 2009)

Hi Folks,

Thought I'd take a moment to let you know about a few new products coming out here next month(June) in Japan. 

First up is a new ODR digital processor RS-P99X. This thing has 10V pre-outs! It's sleek and sexy as hell. Updated internals to include a power line filter. 

carrozzeria | ???????/??????????? RS-P99X

This next thing is going to be a hit for the ODR deck users. It is an USB/Ipod "digital" interface made strictly for the RS-D7XIII deck with digital out.

carrozzeria | ???????/??????????? CD-7X

Next up is the already released is US PRS speaker set. This is a good "cheap" front 3way alternative for folks here over the ODR sets. 

carrozzeria | ?????/??????????? TS-Z172PRS/Z132PRS

carrozzeria | ?????/??????????? TS-Z172PRS/Z132PRS

Also coming, but not up on the site yet, is a new "analog" ODR 4channel amp. RS-A99X This also is 10V pre-out. 

They are stepping up the game. I'm surprised to see the addition of the new processor as the RS-P90X has only been out a few years and is a big seller here. The new USB interface piece has been talked about for a while and it's nice to see they made it happen. However, it is an expensive addition at over $500!

Enjoy

Pete


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

Love the upgraded look of the mids!!


----------



## pika_ (Feb 18, 2007)

Here is the link for RS-A99X

carrozzeria | ????????/?????? RS-A99X


----------



## huckorris (Sep 2, 2009)

Those mids looks like the "stage 4" components pioneer is waiting to release.


----------



## nirschl (Apr 30, 2009)

Here is the link to the specs on the processor:

carrozzeria | ???????/??????????? RS-P99X


----------



## nirschl (Apr 30, 2009)

huckorris said:


> Those mids looks like the "stage 4" components pioneer is waiting to release.


They are the same drivers.


----------



## nirschl (Apr 30, 2009)

pika_ said:


> Here is the link for RS-A99X
> 
> carrozzeria | ????????/?????? RS-A99X


Thanks I missed that. 

This amp is going to be a great addition and it is priced about $500 less than the previous analog ODR amp.


----------



## BurntCircuits (Apr 22, 2007)

nirschl said:


> Here is the link to the specs on the processor:
> 
> carrozzeria | ???????/??????????? RS-P99X


Is the processor available now?

TIA


----------



## kyheng (Jan 31, 2007)

^If yes also for Jap's market first. Better get the RS-P90 as I'm expecting the price to drop slightly. Anyway I abit in doubt on the pre-out voltage of 10V, 5V is more like the actual pre-out. the 10V is like some sort of boost turned on as the spec shows 2 voltage, 5V and 10V. I'm suck on Japs and Google can't help also.


----------



## nirschl (Apr 30, 2009)

BurntCircuits said:


> Is the processor available now?
> 
> TIA


It'll be available next month.


----------



## mmiller (Mar 7, 2008)

kyheng said:


> ^If yes also for Jap's market first. Better get the RS-P90 as I'm expecting the price to drop slightly. Anyway I abit in doubt on the pre-out voltage of 10V, 5V is more like the actual pre-out. the 10V is like some sort of boost turned on as the spec shows 2 voltage, 5V and 10V. I'm suck on Japs and Google can't help also.


I think he already has the p90.....


----------



## kyheng (Jan 31, 2007)

^Is it? My bad..... But I will not only wait for the release of RS-P99, I will also wait for its service manual to be released. Then I will compare both of them and see if this will be the real deal for jumping on it.
What I see is, it really don't have much to "wah" about, considering it is almost identical to RS-P90(except for the new chasis and the 5V pre-out). I prefer that the new ODR line ups atleast to have optical outputs and a center channel speaker output like the older ODR sets like the RS-P50.


----------



## BurntCircuits (Apr 22, 2007)

kyheng said:


> ^Is it? My bad..... But I will not only wait for the release of RS-P99, I will also wait for its service manual to be released. Then I will compare both of them and see if this will be the real deal for jumping on it.
> What I see is, it really don't have much to "wah" about, considering it is almost identical to RS-P90(except for the new chasis and the 5V pre-out). I prefer that the new ODR line ups atleast to have optical outputs and a center channel speaker output like the older ODR sets like the RS-P50.


The P90X uses Sharc dacs & the new P99X uses Burr Brown dacs.....


----------



## BurntCircuits (Apr 22, 2007)

kyheng said:


> ^Is it? My bad..... But I will not only wait for the release of RS-P99, I will also wait for its service manual to be released. Then I will compare both of them and see if this will be the real deal for jumping on it.
> What I see is, it really don't have much to "wah" about, considering it is almost identical to RS-P90(except for the new chasis and the 5V pre-out). I prefer that the new ODR line ups atleast to have optical outputs and a center channel speaker output like the older ODR sets like the RS-P50.


Do you have the RS-D7XIII service manual or can you get one?


----------



## kyheng (Jan 31, 2007)

I think you make some mistake here...... P90X(RS-P90 on other region) is using Analog Device's Sharc DSP(not DAC) and Texas Instrument's PCM1798DB DAC. 
I only have RS-D7R2 which should be the same internals I guess. Atleast the lower end model of DEX-P9 and P90's internals are the same, in fact sharing the same service manual except for the faceplate construction not the same. If you want, later I E-mail you when I reach home, now still working.


----------



## nirschl (Apr 30, 2009)

kyheng said:


> I think you make some mistake here...... P90X(RS-P90 on other region) is using Analog Device's Sharc DSP(not DAC) and Texas Instrument's PCM1798DB DAC.
> I only have RS-D7R2 which should be the same internals I guess. Atleast the lower end model of DEX-P9 and P90's internals are the same, in fact sharing the same service manual except for the faceplate construction not the same. If you want, later I E-mail you when I reach home, now still working.


Internals on the RS-D7XII and RS-D7XIII are "not" the same. The"III" houses a more reliable master clock mechanism I'm told. There were some questionable areas on the original RS-D7X and "II" apparently which is why there was a quick turn around on the ODR decks which has come to the "III." It is a SUPER popular unit here and they still sell quite a few.
They did not come out with a new ODR HU and instead chose to upgrade the processor. As well as, develop a digital device to now have USB/Ipod capabilities along with the RS-D7XIII. I do not think you will see an upgraded deck for a couple years. I could be wrong....


----------



## t3sn4f2 (Jan 3, 2007)

How hard can it be to make an english version of the site.


----------



## kyheng (Jan 31, 2007)

Pete : Well, I maybe wrong as I don't have the service manual for it. I got the "2" only and the first generation of the ODR.... JDM units seems like don't have service manuals leaked out.
Looks like only Japan is selling the "3" while other countries don't sell them.
I do have quite a number of the Pioneer service manuals(with latest addition P99RS) and I like to read and do some research on all those important IC used. 
Always consider this : R&D for new things will cost alot. Hope the new RS-D7IIII will support mp3, DVD just like the Alpine's F#1 if they are to release the new ODR HU.
As for CD-7X, I don't see something great from it as I'm using the lower end model, CD-UB100. Before I got this, I'm using another Pioneer HU that able to play mp3 and connect it to my P9 using the Aux-in and the sound really bad. But with CD-UB100, the sound improves alot. But this new fellow support both Ipod and mp3, so it is something that may catch some interest. Bare in mind that, the source will be very important for compressed formats, regardless of lostless or not.
As the new lineups will only hit the streets in Japan from June onwards, lets keep our finger crossed and see how good they will be. Don't tell me you will pull the trigger and change them, haha. Hope the old RS-P90X's price will drop and I can get my hands on it. In Malaysia, there's only 1 acc shop selling and the ODR HU + DSP is something like $8000-9000.


----------



## BurntCircuits (Apr 22, 2007)

kyheng said:


> I think you make some mistake here...... P90X(RS-P90 on other region) is using Analog Device's Sharc DSP(not DAC) and Texas Instrument's PCM1798DB DAC.
> I only have RS-D7R2 which should be the same internals I guess. Atleast the lower end model of DEX-P9 and P90's internals are the same, in fact sharing the same service manual except for the faceplate construction not the same. If you want, later I E-mail you when I reach home, now still working.


Oop's My Bad....

Yes, please email me a copy of the RS-D7R2!!!

TIA


----------



## bkjay (Jul 7, 2009)

I wonder what the deal with the DEQ-P01. This is another processor correct? Do you no this price on it. Also the head unit line-up looks sweet!


----------



## kyheng (Jan 31, 2007)

bkjay : I won't get DEQ-P01 if I were you. If you really want, get the DEQ-P01II which is selling in Ebay now.
Pioneer Carrozzeria Premier DEQ-P01II(same as DEQ-P90) - eBay (item 180507958778 end time May-22-10 07:33:45 PDT)
A good seller I assume as quite a number of members buy from him and check his rating(100%). P01 do have a major setback as you don't have L/R independent settings.

BurntCircuits : Not to pick on something with you again.... But where's your e-mail?

Just a side note, even if you have the service manual, there's nothing much you can do. It will only helps you to troubleshoot where's the problem and if dare enough, doing some mods. But it is good to see what's inside and appreciate how the engineers do their design. And it is kinda funny or odd that RS-P90 using 1 step back on the DACs(4 only vs DEQ-P90 of 7 DACs) and cheaper by ~80% if we buy the ICs outside.


----------



## bkjay (Jul 7, 2009)

Kyheng Thanks. That was great info!


----------



## bkjay (Jul 7, 2009)

@nirshl: Can you tell me more about the rs-d7xIII.Seems to be a solid unit. How does it compare to the DEH-P01.


----------



## nirschl (Apr 30, 2009)

bkjay said:


> @nirshl: Can you tell me more about the rs-d7xIII.Seems to be a solid unit. How does it compare to the DEH-P01.


The RS-D7XIII is Pioneer/Carrozzeria's top of the line head unit. It is ampless and is useless basically without the processor. It has only digital outputs. It utilizes a state of the art master clock mechanism. It is sexy as hell!


----------



## bkjay (Jul 7, 2009)

Cool thanks for the info.Yup dam sexy!


----------



## BurntCircuits (Apr 22, 2007)

kyheng said:


> bkjay : I won't get DEQ-P01 if I were you. If you really want, get the DEQ-P01II which is selling in Ebay now.
> Pioneer Carrozzeria Premier DEQ-P01II(same as DEQ-P90) - eBay (item 180507958778 end time May-22-10 07:33:45 PDT)
> A good seller I assume as quite a number of members buy from him and check his rating(100%). P01 do have a major setback as you don't have L/R independent settings.
> 
> ...


PM'd you my email & yes will be modding....


----------



## kyheng (Jan 31, 2007)

Larry, it should be on the way..... If going to mod it, I will change the capacitor first to a bigger value on the power supply side..... But I really can't see much parts can be upgraded.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

Any 3-way headunits coming out? The 4-way is simply overkill for a lot of us and right now the only way to get a 3-way these days with good tweakability is to buy a used 880/800/860. It's just not worth paying twice as much for ONE MORE pair of channels.


----------



## kyheng (Jan 31, 2007)

^I don't think so as 880/800 is the "best" 3-way Hu for Pioneer.


----------



## BurntCircuits (Apr 22, 2007)

kyheng said:


> Larry, it should be on the way..... If going to mod it, I will change the capacitor first to a bigger value on the power supply side..... But I really can't see much parts can be upgraded.


Thanks for the update but I still have not received it.


----------



## kyheng (Jan 31, 2007)

But I used Gmail for sending it. Nevermind, I think I will split it using Winrar(hope you have it) and send it using my ISP's own e-mail system to send again. Really sorry for that. I know how it feels when you are being told that you will be getting something and at the end you never get it. It will be sent on 2 or 3 parts. Please check again after few minutes.


----------



## BurntCircuits (Apr 22, 2007)

kyheng said:


> But I used Gmail for sending it. Nevermind, I think I will split it using Winrar(hope you have it) and send it using my ISP's own e-mail system to send again. Really sorry for that. I know how it feels when you are being told that you will be getting something and at the end you never get it. It will be sent on 2 or 3 parts. Please check again after few minutes.


Got it...

Much appreciated!!!


----------



## pansaksan (Jul 23, 2010)

kyheng said:


> ^Is it? My bad..... But I will not only wait for the release of RS-P99, I will also wait for its service manual to be released. Then I will compare both of them and see if this will be the real deal for jumping on it.
> What I see is, it really don't have much to "wah" about, considering it is almost identical to RS-P90(except for the new chasis and the 5V pre-out). I prefer that the new ODR line ups atleast to have optical outputs and a center channel speaker output like the older ODR sets like the RS-P50.


Has the service manual been released? What is the difference between the RS-P90 and RS-P99?
From what I understand, there will be different in pre-out. What's about DAC or other part?

Thanks.


----------



## kyheng (Jan 31, 2007)

^What I can say is, JDM service manual usually won't leak out to public like outside JDM models. I'm been asking service manual for the RD-7X(the power filter) also can't get it. So for this case, I'm very sorry for it. 

Or wait until it release outside JDM model, then I may able to get it.
carrozzeria | ??????????? | ????????? | RS-P99X
In case you know how to read Japs, here's the link for basic technical info. I'm pretty sure this P99X is using the whole new circuit design.


----------



## rcdean257 (Jul 13, 2009)

Know someone that just bought the brand new odr kit!! Just sent me pics already installed in his truck. We see how it sounds in a couple of weeks.


----------



## soundboy (Jun 19, 2009)

Check about the software for ODR:

Buwalda Hybrids International Bulletin Board • View topic - A little ODR goodness

Someone try this software case?? 

I try to find photo of software , not easy to find more information about it.. ;( 

Can someone tell me more about this?


----------



## soundboy (Jun 19, 2009)

IS true than older Pioneer RS-P90 sounds bettere than new one: RS-P99??


----------



## soundboy (Jun 19, 2009)

What is largest difference from DEQ-P90 to RS-P90 unit?


----------



## herniam (Mar 15, 2011)

- 3 more additional Para-EQ-Bands for each side
- smaller TA-steps
*- FIR-Filters (!)*
- other internal chips
- better volume-control


----------



## Elektra (Feb 4, 2013)

nirschl said:


> Hi Folks,
> 
> Thought I'd take a moment to let you know about a few new products coming out here next month(June) in Japan.
> 
> ...


Hi Pete

I know this thread is really old..... But I am interested in the CD-7X! I have the P90RS deck which has optical in and out! Will this unit work on my radio?

Also if you run the optical cables does this mean that you extract the music from the iPhone digitally and use the P90RS DACs instead of the IPods DACs?

All info I have found does not really mention any of this or is in Japanese which I obviously can't understand! 

So I would appreciate it you can inform me as to the exact use of this interface...

I am looking at one on eBay....

Thanks in advance!!

Massimo


----------



## kyheng (Jan 31, 2007)

Nope, I doubt it....


----------



## ReVVoU (Sep 20, 2007)

the cd7x will only work on the jdm spec rsd7 iii. it will extract the data digitaly from the ipod/iphone.


----------



## Elektra (Feb 4, 2013)

ReVVoU said:


> the cd7x will only work on the jdm spec rsd7 iii. it will extract the data digitaly from the ipod/iphone.


Thanks for the response - so little is said about the CD-7x I thought it would work through the IPBus cable and through the optical in and out plugs behind the P90...

Anyway I got the HRT Istreamer running through the RB-20 interface and honestly I can't tell the difference between playing the same track through the CD player or IPhone - sounds exactly the same!

Only issue is that the Istreamer has a 2v preout and the RB-20 has a 1v max input so you have to reduce the volume on the iPhone slightly to avoid distortion all the time which is a bit of a pain...

Anyone know where to get the DEQ P90 processor? Using a Zapco DSP6 and their is a bit of system hiss that is a little annoying so if anyone has one at a good price let me know...

Massimo


----------



## my7707797 (Dec 14, 2011)

Elektra said:


> Thanks for the response - so little is said about the CD-7x I thought it would work through the IPBus cable and through the optical in and out plugs behind the P90...
> 
> Anyway I got the HRT Istreamer running through the RB-20 interface and honestly I can't tell the difference between playing the same track through the CD player or IPhone - sounds exactly the same!
> 
> ...


Are you looking for deq-p90?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## edouble101 (Dec 9, 2010)

I wish this Pioneer gear was available stateside. It is difficult to get any info on it.


----------



## Elektra (Feb 4, 2013)

my7707797 said:


> Are you looking for deq-p90?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2



Hi there

Yes that's the one... I think the dsp6 is holding my system back


----------



## Elektra (Feb 4, 2013)

my7707797 said:


> Are you looking for deq-p90?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


Hi there 

Send me a mail - [email protected] I don't know how to clear my inbox and I believe it's full!


----------



## kyheng (Jan 31, 2007)

Elektra said:


> Thanks for the response - so little is said about the CD-7x I thought it would work through the IPBus cable and through the optical in and out plugs behind the P90...
> 
> Anyway I got the HRT Istreamer running through the RB-20 interface and honestly I can't tell the difference between playing the same track through the CD player or IPhone - sounds exactly the same!
> 
> ...


It will be "louder" and "clearer" when the signal is feed from IP-Bus units, like CD-UB100, IB100 to DEX-P9+DEQ-P9...
It will be better if you feed the signal from XDV-P6, P9/90 with an optical cable...
I have both XDV-P6(CD/DVD with MP3)+CD-UB100(pendrive), I can say sound level are louder and clearer from the XDV since it is a digital signal(bypassing DEX-P9's ADC)....


----------



## soundhertz (Apr 26, 2011)

ReVVoU said:


> the cd7x will only work on the jdm spec rsd7 iii. it will extract the data digitaly from the ipod/iphone.


I have a hard time believing this. I know of someone that was using the cd-7x with a P9 head unit. And why wouldn't it work with other ODR products? All the ODR stuff I have had, whether old or new, worked together. No problems. This thing has it's own dac and master clock circuit. The head unit is only a display and pass-through to the processor anyways.
I wouldn't hesitate to try this on my RS-D7xi.

My 5 cents. (We have stopped making pennies in Canada. )


----------



## kyheng (Jan 31, 2007)

Not really, ODR HU do have full control to ODR equipments but not the DEXs...
Like RS-P90 with RS-D7r, it can have slopes till -72dB while DEX only can go down to -36dB....


----------



## audiwt (Nov 21, 2011)

Hello. Can anyone Tell me what iphone Modells are working with the CD-7x? And if i had all funktions with my P90 HU. Best regards. Andy


----------



## kyheng (Jan 31, 2007)

usmanqadeer said:


> I have the same question.
> 
> Any body who has p90 playing with cd-7x please post some video or pictures of its working here.
> And if any one has its English manual please share.


CD-7X is just a filter, so in some sense it will work with your P90. But is a waste.


----------



## usmanqadeer (Jun 10, 2012)

kyheng said:


> CD-7X is just a filter, so in some sense it will work with your P90. But is a waste.


how come waste?any specific reason?


----------



## kyheng (Jan 31, 2007)

usmanqadeer said:


> how come waste?any specific reason?


The price of the CD-7x are same as your P90......


----------



## 2010hummerguy (Oct 7, 2009)

A few ODR questions:

What is the difference between RS-D7R and RS-D7X headunits?

With my P99RS, when I connect my iOS device and use Spotify, I can skip tracks with the P99RS/remote. Will the CD-7X also enable this capability?

Anyone heard the RS-P90X vs. the RS-P99X? Subjective SQ impressions?

Thanks!


----------



## soundhertz (Apr 26, 2011)

kyheng said:


> CD-7X is just a filter, so in some sense it will work with your P90. But is a waste.


No, you are wrong here. The CD-7x is an ipod and usb digital transport. The RD-7x is a filter. 
Just to clarify.)


----------



## soundhertz (Apr 26, 2011)

audiwt said:


> Hello. Can anyone Tell me what iphone Modells are working with the CD-7x? And if i had all funktions with my P90 HU. Best regards. Andy


Well, it works with my ipod classic 160 gig and my iphone 4. Can't comment for newer versions. It works well with my RS-D7xi. I can't scroll the menus directly. It is full digital but some things you still need to do directly from the i source.


----------



## WestCo (Aug 19, 2012)

soundboy said:


> IS true than older Pioneer RS-P90 sounds bettere than new one: RS-P99??


I will find out shortly...


----------



## Elektra (Feb 4, 2013)

I know this is old... So sorry for the resurrection - looking to get a RS-P99x does anyone have any experience with this unit? How does it compare to the RS-P90x or even the F1 combo (old and new) I currently have the RS-P70xii and DEQ-P90 will I be getting a worthwhile improvement with either the RS-P90x and RS-P99x? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

